# SDXC for 'bolt?



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Perhaps this has been touched on before, but I'm interested in installing a 64gb SD in my bolt... I've read conflicting things about whether or not that's possible, any insights guys?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Perhaps this has been touched on before, but I'm interested in installing a 64gb SD in my bolt... I've read conflicting things about whether or not that's possible, any insights guys?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


It should work as long as you format using the phone







I think I saw a YouTube video showing it working in the Rezound along with another phone.

Sent from my ***TAMPERED*** Rezound using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Android_Addict said:


> It should work as long as you format using the phone I think I saw a YouTube video showing it working in the Rezound along with another phone.
> 
> Sent from my ***TAMPERED*** Rezound using RootzWiki


Yeah, I've read that a few people have made it work, but those cards are expensive, wanna be sure! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

You must have a kiloton of porn an bootleg music an movies to store


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hahaha. I would just like to store all my music to sd to save on the battery use of having to stream it over mobile network. 300 is a hefty price tag, want to be sure it'd even work

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------

